# High School / Home School Books for Sale CHEAP



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Saxon Algebra 2
Text book (no writing in it) Test packet, and answer key
NEW online, 100.00

*I am selling for 25.00, plus 5.00 for shipping.*










Chalkdust Company Pre Calculus 
Text book / Answer key All in excellent condition. No writing.
NEW online 250.00

*I am selling for 30.00 plus 7.00 shipping.










*Apologia Biology
Text book / Tests / Answer key to tests and book
Little writing, spine is in tact but it is a very used book.
NEW online, 85.00

*I am selling for 20.00, plus 5.00 shipping.











*Abeka Grammar and Composition 
10th grade level
Teacher key / Test and Quiz book / Test and quiz key
NEW online, 38.25

*I am selling for 15.00, plus 5.00 shipping.

CONTINUED........
*


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Apologia Chemistry
Text book / Test, Text answers, Test answer key
No writing, excellent condition
NEW online, 85.00

*I am selling for 30.00 plus 5.00 shipping










*Apologia Advanced Chemistry
Text book / Test, Test key Book Key
No writing, excellent condition
NEW online, 85.00

*I am selling for 25.00, plus 5.00 shipping



*_I will accept pay pal.
I will ship the day of or the day after payment is made.
I will ship media mail.
Other than the Biology book, all books are in excellent condition. The Biology book is not falling apart, but it is a 'used' book.

If you have any questions, please ask or pm me!! Thanks so much!!

_


----------

